# Pelvic Exam - there a CPT code



## soprano (Nov 9, 2012)

Is there a CPT code for just a pelvic exam? G0101 includes a breast exam. This patient only did a pelvic exam as a sixth month follow up for her previous abnormal pap results. Provider did another pap today.


----------



## karey (Nov 13, 2012)

If it is a follow up you would use the approptiate E/M code 99212-99215 w/ the dx of whatever the abnormal result was. (ie: 795.0 range). Only use G0101 if it is a Routine pelvic.


----------



## soprano (Nov 13, 2012)

*pelvic exam*

Thank you!!


----------

